# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تغییر دانشگاه پس از پایان یک ترم

## mgt1234

سلام دوستان
این دیگه سوال یکی از آشناهامه واسه خودم نیست :d
سوال اینه که آیا بعد از پایان یک ترم، میشه برای ترم بعد توی یه دانشگاه دیگه ثبت نام کرد؟
یعنی انتقالی میشه گرفت؟
شرایط خاصی داره؟
یا اگه مثلا برای کاردانی یه جا ثبت نام کنی دیگه باید تا آخر کاردانی رو همونجا بخونی؟

----------

